
Google staff protest against plan for censored Chinese search engine - rapnie
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/aug/17/google-staff-protest-against-plan-for-censored-chinese-search-engine
======
jondubois
Big corporations are increasingly behaving like communist governments.

People there spend most of their time complaining and creating bureaucracy
instead of working.

